# Photo paper and colored lights?



## FilmDood (Dec 3, 2010)

I have two questions. 

I need to get new photo paper for class, as the last few pages from my Illford 100 set were all printing gray. No white at all, except for the borders. Before you scream my contrast was just horrible and I need to play with the 5 filter and hope for the best, we tested prints with the same film on my teacher's paper and they came out nice and contrasty, with whites.

Now, I've been an Illford loyal. I want to branch away from Illford with this purchase, to change it up. I've heard of Oriental, and that the quality is superior to Illford. Now, since I'm shopping with B&H instead of our independent photo store *because they're out of 11x14, won't stock up for a long time due to low demand* Illford isn't an option for Matte paper.

With Oriental, there are three types of 11x14 RC Matte papers. Graded #2, #3 and #4. Can anyone tell me the differences in these gradations?

Also, when using your enlarger to print, could you change up the light-bulb color *put a light filter for green, blue, orange etc etc* to produce a different effect? Or would the print come out just like it would with a standard bulb but with a different time?

Thanks.


----------



## ann (Dec 4, 2010)

Donot mess with changing the light bulb in an enlarger. If it has to be replaced use the same type , check the number of the bulb. Using a regular household bulb can create issues, i.e. the label on the end of the bulb is going to create a problem.

The grades refer to contrast changes, think about what filters you used with the Ilford paper. As the number increases the contrast increases.

Sounds as if you paper got fogged.

Oriental has been my paper for many many years, probably longer than your age,


----------



## FilmDood (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks. :mrgreen:
I was thinking that the grading of the paper would just be the same as filter numbers in terms of contrast, I just wanted to make sure.

And with the light bulb changing, I wasn't planning on changing the light bulb per say, *they are the school's enlargers, so I doubt I would be able to* but just placing a light filter over the light to produce a blue/green/purple light, or whatever color I decide to use.


----------



## ann (Dec 4, 2010)

no, that is not going to create colors on a black and white paper.


----------



## FilmDood (Dec 5, 2010)

I know it wouldn't create colors, but would it expose the image differently? Or would it just be like exposing with a standard light with a different time?


----------



## ann (Dec 5, 2010)

i really don't know, interesting question, never crossed my mind to try.

i do know that a red light in the darkroom that isn't meant for the darkroom will fog paper, so perhaps it will expose something, but logically as to what the paper will do and what the times are would be left to experimenting.


----------

